# JAVA 6 Update 11 problem - yellow triangle with exclmtion point- top right of applets



## helpineedhelp (Dec 10, 2008)

Basically I updated java as recommended by their update checker and now in every applet i open that runs on java there is a yellow triangle with a black exclamation point inside it. the applets work but something seems wrong and it is quite annoying. can anybody help me fix this?


----------



## helpineedhelp (Dec 10, 2008)

...


----------



## helpineedhelp (Dec 10, 2008)

ok i solved it. this ANNOYING new little triangle apparently is supposed to be there. JAVA thinks its helping people out by making this annoying triangle be there.....

"
*Unsigned Java Applet Window Change on Windows*

On Windows, an unsigned applet that opens a new top level window has previously included a status banner on the bottom of the window to identify it as a "Java Applet Window". In 6u10, the banner has been replaced by a small triangular warning icon placed in the upper right corner. Hovering over the icon will provide the "Java Applet Window" message as a tooltip.

"

REF: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/6u10.html


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

If you have solved it, please mark this thread as solved, on the upper left.


----------



## rtc1 (Dec 17, 2008)

In case one of the above posters is interested, on another site, I found one posting describing how to fix this by editing java policies.

See Quaddy's post at bottom of this URL:

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=255009

In addition, I found that my applet's popup windows sometimes have an annoying yellow border residue that persists after the popup window is hidden.


----------

